# Extreme's Melanotan ii will add a kickstand to your rat.  ;)



## soooooawesome (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont think its legal for me to leave the house with the wood this stuff is giving me these first couple days.  thumbs up!


----------



## dcher002 (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats your dose? IU's?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well there will be no problems breading more for further research now will there be


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Isn't melonotan for making your skin tanner? How does it affect your penis? I'm always interested to add more ammo to my hood rat slaying arsenal.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Isn't melonotan for making your skin tanner? How does it affect your penis? I'm always interested to add more ammo to my hood rat slaying arsenal.



It actually has something that increases your Libido. It was removed and is now called PT-151 or something like that.

but supposedly it raises your libido and even womens too..


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> It actually has something that increases your Libido. It was removed and is now called PT-151 or something like that.
> 
> but supposedly it raises your libido and even womens too..


 
It made my wife tan, but not horny. Too bad, I had my hopes up.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 28, 2011)

So which one makes you horny, melanotan or pt-151?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 29, 2011)

Melanotan II & PT-151.

PT-151 comes from Melanotan II. Melanotan I DOES NOT make you horny, so phosphor which one did you give her??


----------

